# Ga15de



## CheapSounds (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi folks,

I recently acquired myself a 1996 Sunny with a GA15DE, with *grumble* automatic *grumble* transmission.

How do I maximise the power from this drivetrain, bearing in mind that I don't have much money to spend? 

Also, what octane gas would it take?

cheers


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

You might be able to pick up a shift kit for fairly cheap... But other than that and a cold air intake, there isn't much you can do with out spend a lot of money.

Edit:
Oh, and the gas? Just run 87, you're not using a turbo so don't worry about that.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

CheapSounds said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I recently acquired myself a 1996 Sunny with a GA15DE, with *grumble* automatic *grumble* transmission.
> 
> ...


Cold air intake (generic brand)
Get muffler shop to custom build headers and exhaust system.
advance timing to 12 degrees if you are running nasty octane, 15 if you are running premium.
short throw shift kit.


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> Cold air intake (generic brand)
> Get muffler shop to custom build headers and exhaust system.
> advance timing to 12 degrees if you are running nasty octane, 15 if you are running premium.
> short throw shift kit.



I have a GA15 DE also..........I'm using K&N air filter with intake piping, Ihad custom 4-2-1 headers and 2" exhaust pipes installed. My timing is 13 degrees and I'm running premium 92 octane gas.

My car runs ok, but I too am automatic


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Rix said:


> I have a GA15 DE also..........I'm using K&N air filter with intake piping, Ihad custom 4-2-1 headers and 2" exhaust pipes installed. My timing is 13 degrees and I'm running premium 92 octane gas.
> 
> My car runs ok, but I too am automatic


I got a hydraulic gearbox but I still need a few parts to complete the process. The difference the gearbox will make is phenomenal. My friend had one and did a bag of mods, which you felt the improvement but the car still felt slow. Slapped on a gearbox and bam, the mods truly come to life.

I put on a ractive filter and wow, the car sounds great. But I need to run some piping to as cool a spot as possible and to find a way to taper the intake for velocity.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

All you need is right here... http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> I got a hydraulic gearbox but I still need a few parts to complete the process. The difference the gearbox will make is phenomenal. My friend had one and did a bag of mods, which you felt the improvement but the car still felt slow. Slapped on a gearbox and bam, the mods truly come to life.
> 
> I put on a ractive filter and wow, the car sounds great. But I need to run some piping to as cool a spot as possible and to find a way to taper the intake for velocity.


 Yes, my friend also swapped from auto to a 5fw gearbox.......his ga15 runs like hell :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Cold air intake (generic brand)
> Get muffler shop to custom build headers and exhaust system.
> advance timing to 12 degrees if you are running nasty octane, 15 if you are running premium.
> short throw shift kit.


no such thing as a short throw shift kit for an automatic...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Rix said:


> I have a GA15 DE also..........I'm using K&N air filter with intake piping, Ihad custom 4-2-1 headers and 2" exhaust pipes installed. My timing is 13 degrees and I'm running premium 92 octane gas.
> 
> My car runs ok, but I too am automatic


I'm sorry, I gotta say one thing. Bump the timing down and run normal fuel. A few years ago, it'd be ok to do, but unless you have unlimited cash, paying extra for premium isn't worth 2hp.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha that's so funny I forgot to laugh.

If you're not joking please read the portion about the gear box I bought.

Do you ppl read?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> hahaha that's so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> If you're not joking please read the portion about the gear box I bought.
> 
> Do you ppl read?


We read. Do you know how to communicate properly?


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Interesting how I can't communicate, I wonder what the first line of post# 5 says? Let me read it for you...I GOT A HYDRAULIC GEARBOX

but I guess you skipped english class.

[qoute] I got a hydraulic gearbox but I still need a few parts to complete the process. The difference the gearbox will make is phenomenal. My friend had one and did a bag of mods, which you felt the improvement but the car still felt slow. Slapped on a gearbox and bam, the mods truly come to life.

I put on a ractive filter and wow, the car sounds great. But I need to run some piping to as cool a spot as possible and to find a way to taper the intake for velocity. [/qoute]


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

In all honesty James you were one of the first people I encountered on this site, and you never seem to read what people type you just instantly jump down their throats. You are a product of your own BS.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> You are a product of your own BS.



I can't say you've been an incredibly bright shining beacon of intelligence yourself there buddy.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> In all honesty James you were one of the first people I encountered on this site, and you never seem to read what people type you just instantly jump down their throats. You are a product of your own BS.




lol.. James is one of the most intelligent people on this forum he has the right to call you watever he wants. go cry to your mommy :redx:


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Al sentra so your the one sucking his....I mean sucking up to James.

I'd cry to my momma if I had something to cry about, James should be crying because he can't read.

:loser: 

Call me what you want James it still doesn't change the fact that you're wrong


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Chimmike I won't even start with you, you've been a little better because you attempt to be civilized before jumping down peoples throat. At least I've never made a grave mistake like seeing the statement "I got a gearbox" and still make a comment like "you can't put a short throw shifter on an automatic". Reasoning alone would tell you that obviously I mean that a short throw shifter would go on after the gear box. Also I don't recall ever making any stupid statements here. The only thing that bothers everybody is that I made a post about a T3 powered GA, at first everyone jumped down my throat, then eventually people realised oh ok well it seems to be working fine for the intents and purpose of the application. 

The only thing I can definitively say about anything with tuning is that everyone has different experiences. What works for one person doesn't always work for another. Physics applies to everything, but for the times where physics forces compromises there are different ways of handling the compromise. 

So you saying I haven't been a bright beacon means nothing, because neither has anyone else here. I only see one person breaking ground in this forum, other than the NA SR20 achievements I've seen nothing that hasn't been done in Jamaica. When I ask questions on this forum it's for detailed answers, not Mike Kojima says it makes no sense so don't worry about it. Or Mike Kojima says go get an SR20. I'm still yet to see proof of many things that people claim on this forum. I'm not disputing whether the claims are true, just that I here talk about how much power was made and how broad the curves on the graph are but no dyno graph and no 1/4 mile times yet the project goes unquestioned, it's just strange.

I've been a big fan of Mikes work and his articles, but I see no reason why when someone asks a question people on this forum decide that hey, we don't feel like answering it so lets make this new comer feel small by insulting him and coming off harsh. We are all Nissanites, we should share information and not let the ego of our experience get in our way. I face tuner questions on a daily basis, when I do I don't jump down ppl's throats because they are asking a question that sounds elementary to me. If the question is already in a thread, I simply get a link and say you can find it here but next time please use the search tool on the top navigation bar. That's better than saying you stupid Ahole, go search dumbass. I know you don't exactly say it like that but you get the point.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

James I hope things smooth out with me and you. I don't have a problem with your knowledge though it differs from mine, but your attitude seems really arogant. Maybe it comes across that way because you've been a member for a while and reading through so many threads, you see a trend in the posts and assume where it's going because of familiarity with other similar posts. But remember that I'm new here, so just read through what I have to say and don't jump the gun with the comments.

If you think I'm dumb, most of the questions if not all I've asked I know the answer to already. I only ask them to get a different point of view. Simply because in the past, mods have been done to cars based on several professional tuners recommendations (the tuners I speak of are highly respected people from your country that have tested and proven what they've said) that don't work the same. The only thing I can think of being the difference is our japan spec stuff behaves differently. Now you guys have access to JDM stuff so the mods and advice are becoming similar. 

I'll give examples of the type of sharing I'm trying to achieve. There is a tuner here who works on Toyota turbo starlets, who has successfully made 312 WHP out of a 1500 cc engine. Turbo starlets come with 1300 engines, and even though the 1500 bottom half was a direct swap everyone thought the bottom end couldn't handle as much boost as the 1300 could. A guy in florida blew 3 1300 engines in a row and had to do the 1500 conversion and his engine never blew and he was running 13's easily. This prompted our tuner to do more development in the area of the 1500 turbo engine and now he's in the 10's with at the time the fastest turbo starlet this side of the world that didn't have a big 2000cc turbo swap in it. Another case was the fastest subaru imprezza in the world was owned by an australian who did 12's. He thought that no more hp could be extracted from the imprezza without boring or stroking the black. A tuner here who spoke to him on several ocassions got an imprezza into the 11's and took his title. They spoke and exchanged ideas and since then the australian regained his title. Now the only reason these people exachnged ideas was because one proved the other wrong then all of a sudden he needs to know ok how did you get that to work. Different tuners, different experiences, sharing of info.

I'm writing so much to end the foolish fude and to force you to read...please take a joke and don't get uptight dude.


NISSANITES UNITE (no this is not a cheesy captain planet paradigm)


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I kind of agree for GA16DE's because they come stock with 10 degrees of timing and bumping it up to 15 like most sites say is a bit much on regular grade pump fuel. The extra it cost to fork out for the premium stuff might just be a hassle sometimes. If you can afford it then go ahead. On a GA15 the timing is 6 degrees which is way low. bumping it up to 10 or even 12 gives great results. I remembering doing it to my old GA15 powered lucino before it got stolen. My friend and I thought we felt a huge difference but started to wonder if it was the effect of mind over matter. When we picked up my girl friend who knew nothing about what I had done, she instantly noticed when we were speeding. Her exact remark was, "why does the car feel faster." and that put a smile on my face; until it got stolen.

But the same power gains can be achieved (JAMES, CHIMMIKE and others who don't like me, this is from my road and dyno experience) by getting a stronger coil and increasing spark plug gap at regular or consevative timing.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

James said:


> no such thing as a short throw shift kit for an automatic...







shift_of_legend said:


> hahaha that's so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> If you're not joking please read the portion about the gear box I bought.
> 
> Do you ppl read?



Ok, read this. this is what started it all. James made a statement He was wrong...So what we've all been wrong before. But, Instead of you saying James did you read the part about the gearbox? No...You said and I qoute "hahaha that's so funny I forgot to laugh.

If you're not joking please read the portion about the gear box I bought.

Do you ppl read?"


Who sounds like the jackass here? thnx nuff said. :fluffy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> Ok, read this. this is what started it all. James made a statement He was wrong...So what we've all been wrong before. But, Instead of you saying James did you read the part about the gearbox? No...You said and I qoute "hahaha that's so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> If you're not joking please read the portion about the gear box I bought.
> 
> ...


on an automatic its just called a shift kit... there's no throw on an automatic  so I was right!


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

James said:


> on an automatic its just called a shift kit... there's no throw on an automatic  so I was right!



with all that out of the way, James where do you get a shift kit at? :jump:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mobile Tek in texas... I don't have their number anymore. You can google them I think. I would go with someone a little more reliable though. It took them a long time to get the valve body back to me and by that time... my tranny had crapped its load.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh brother
I didn't say "James did you read the part about the gearbox" because he's done this to me several times so I figured he was either giving me trouble again or just not paying attention. But in any case I have a gearbox now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.............and this thread has extended past it's usefulness.


----------

